# Life of a plakat male cartoon



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

just quick doodle lol I was bored


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

LOL! This is funny! More please!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

Nutt007 said:


> LOL! This is funny! More please!


why thank you!! :-D :-D


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

LOL!!! Please make another!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

LOOOL! Thats jokess  make more pls!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I friggin' love this.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Lol! Nice doodle... I wish I could doodle like that.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

ROFL! I love it! Please make another!!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

More!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

That's cute! More please!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That is awesome! Hehehehehe.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

hahaha brilliant! make more!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Lol! Can we see more??


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

ROFL! Encore!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

thanks guys!! I will try to think up another cartoon now :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

JamieTron said:


> just quick doodle lol I was bored
> 
> View attachment 15686


wow thats amazing!!! what materials do you use for color??


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

lol! nice drawing. that was funny. more please?!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> wow thats amazing!!! what materials do you use for color??


Hey I used an online program called paintool SAI and my bamboo art tablet


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

JamieTron said:


> Hey I used an online program called paintool SAI and my bamboo art tablet


the website is paintool SAI?


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> the website is paintool SAI?


you have to download it  you can get a free trial version, it is a nice program to use  It is aimed towards anime artists, easy to use and draw on.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

JamieTron said:


> you have to download it  you can get a free trial version, it is a nice program to use  It is aimed towards anime artists, easy to use and draw on.


cool so where can i download it.

i just love that cartoon. its so cute and funny i want to just draw some bettas on there sounds like fun!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

pleas make more


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> cool so where can i download it.
> 
> i just love that cartoon. its so cute and funny i want to just draw some bettas on there sounds like fun!!


ahaha thanks ;-) well here is the site I downloaded it from http://www.systemax.jp/en/sai/ you download it and get it free for a month then you can buy the license if you want to use it more ;-)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

JamieTron said:


> ahaha thanks ;-) well here is the site I downloaded it from http://www.systemax.jp/en/sai/ you download it and get it free for a month then you can buy the license if you want to use it more ;-)


your welcome im going to download it now


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Lol that gave me a good chuckle! Great job!


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hhahahah awesome


----------

